# Need help how to install fish finder in 2015 sea ghost 130



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking to install a lowrance on my 2015 vibe sea ghost 130 anyone have any ideas how to do so?


----------



## wareagle1776 (Oct 26, 2016)

Go to Vibe owner's facebook page and you will get all the help you need


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I posted on there with very little response


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

The cellblock from yakattack is a great alternative for people who dont want to drill holes or make their own setups. Its expensive but worth it to me. Only need a rail to attach it to. I have been using mine for 3 years and love it.


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

Use this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0067MUZQY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 for your transducer,and this https://nocqua.com/product/pro-power-kit/ to power it.


----------



## Pontis (Mar 27, 2017)

Nocqua batter pack is hands down the way to go to power.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I am guessing the 2015 doesn't have the transducer cavity like the 2016 and 2017...

On my old kayak I made a swing down arm from PVC that worked very well. I would take a better picture but I just sold the kayak yesterday. You can see basic design just behind front hatch in pic below:


----------



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

chris1162 said:


> The cellblock from yakattack is a great alternative for people who dont want to drill holes or make their own setups. Its expensive but worth it to me. Only need a rail to attach it to. I have been using mine for 3 years and love it.


Agree! I have a tarpon 120 that I didn't want to drill into and went with the cell block. Very happy with it!


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

You do not need to drill holes read.
*Lowrance 000-10606-001 Kayak (Scupper) Mount for "Skimmer" Type Transducers*


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Yak Attack Cell Block is the way to go!


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

This is the setup on my Vibe Skipjack 120t.
All Scotty parts found on Amazon.
Battery is in the hatch under the fishfinder

I would think that a Seaghost might be a little more accommodating than the Skipjack 120T.
The Skipjack 120T isn't really a "fishing" kayak like the Seaghost.


----------

